# Strong's Concordance for Kindle



## baron (Dec 8, 2010)

I need help if some one could provide a link for a Strong's Concordance for Kindle. I have down loaded two so far but can not search them. I purchased a Strong's Dictionary of the Bible, but I should of read the review's first. It's useless for me. I would like it for free or at least not to expensive.

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------

